# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  پیش نیاز یادگیری جاوا

## mohamad0098

سلام خدمت همه اساتید و دوستان
من یک سوال تو ذهنم بود نمیدونستم چیکار کنم. من میخوام برنامه نویسی  اندروید یاد بگیرم. تجربه برنامه نویسی انچنانی ندارم فقط در حد درس های  کلاس اونم ناقص و ابتدایی اما استعداد و علاقه زیادی دارم.توی یک سایت گفته  بود باید قبل از یادگیری برنامه نویسی اندروید باید جاوا بلد باشیم و قبل  از یادگیری جاوا بهتره سی پلاس پلاس یاد بگیریم وقبل از سی پلاس پلاس بهتره  با پایتون که راحت تره شروع کنیم حالا بنده که تو دانشگاه اشنایی اولیه با  سی پلاس پلاس دارم ایا یادگیری پایتون لازمه ؟  حال به نطر شما من از کجا  شروع کنم که به هدفم برسم...در مورد سی پلاس پلاس ایا نسخه بورلند بهتره یا  ویزوال ؟ چون هدفم از یادگیری سی پلاس پلاس درک بهتره زبان جاوا هست...ایا  لازمه که همه قسمت های سی پلاس پلاس رو فول بشم؟  من خیلی با قسمت حلقه  های تو در تو و قسمت ارایه ها مشکل دارم ایا لازمه اینهارو بلد باشم؟ چطور  بفهمم که سی پلاس پلاس رو یادگرفتم ؟ اصلا ملاک یادگیری یک زبان چیه که  دیگه تمومش کنم ؟ ایا باید همه تمرینات یک کتاب خاصو بتونم حل کنم واقعا  غیر ممکنه! چه طوری بفهمم که سی پلاس پلاسو یادگرفتم که بعدبرم سراغ جاوا و  بعدش اندروید ؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

درسته، برای شروع برنامه‌نویسی اندروید بهتره اول جاوا رو یاد بگیرید. هرچند با زبان‌هایی مثل سی‌پلاس‌پلاس، پایتون و... هم می‌شه *مستقیما* برای اندروید برنامه نوشت.
اما اینکه برای برنامه‌نویسی جاوا باید قبلش و قبلش و قبلش (!) چی یاد گرفته بشه از نظر من سلسلهٔ درستی نیست. برای فراگرفتن یه زبان یا چارچوب جدید لازمه که شما ابتدا درک برنامه‌نویسی داشته باشید. مثلا اگه در مورد مطالب پایه‌ای مثل همین حقله‌های تودرتو یا آرایه‌ها احساس ضعف می‌کنید زبان جدیدی رو شروع نکنید و فعلا توی همین سی‌پلاس‌پلاس (یا هر زبان دیگه‌ای که‌ آشنایید) به تمرین و کسب اطلاعات بپردازید.
بعد از اینکه با پایه‌های برنامه‌نویسی و طراحی الگوریتم کاملا آشنا شدید و روی مسائلی مثل برنامه‌نویسی شیٔ‌گرا مسلط شدید، می‌تونید زبان جدیدی رو شروع کنید.




> در مورد سی پلاس پلاس ایا نسخه بورلند بهتره یا  ویزوال ؟


من ++g رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم. نصب ++g در ویندوز



*پ.ن:* توی سی‌پلاس‌پلاس در چارچوب Qt و توی پایتون در چارچوب PySide می‌شه برنامه‌نویسی اندروید رو انجام داد.

----------


## hadimtn

> برای فراگرفتن یه زبان یا چارچوب جدید لازمه که شما ابتدا درک برنامه‌نویسی داشته باشید. مثلا اگه در مورد مطالب پایه‌ای مثل همین حقله‌های تودرتو یا آرایه‌ها احساس ضعف می‌کنید زبان جدیدی رو شروع نکنید و فعلا توی همین سی‌پلاس‌پلاس (یا هر زبان دیگه‌ای که‌ آشنایید) به تمرین و کسب اطلاعات بپردازید.بعد از اینکه با پایه‌های برنامه‌نویسی و طراحی الگوریتم کاملا آشنا شدید و روی مسائلی مثل برنامه‌نویسی شیٔ‌گرا مسلط شدید، می‌تونید زبان جدیدی رو شروع کنید.


سلام.
بنده قبلاً در درس سیستم های شی گرا با زبان جاوا آشنا و اتفاقاً علاقه مند شدم
ولی به دلیل اینکه از قبل با IDE ویژوال استودیو آشنا شده بودم، جاوا رو با تمام خاطراتش فراموش کردم ( :لبخند: ) دیگه مشکل آنچنانی با طراحی نداشتم و فقط دنبال یادگیری زبان بودم.

سی شارپ رو هم در حدی که گفتید آشنایی دارم!
حالا میخوام برنامه نویسی برای اندروید رو شروع کنم ولی نه با سی شارپ ! به خاطر سرعت اجرا و علاقه ای که به جاوا دارم میخوام با جاوا کار کنم.

ولی سوالات زیادی وجود داره، شما راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم. شاید جواب سوال هامو گرفتم !

مسیر پیش رو چیه ؟!

----------


## محمد فدوی

> حالا میخوام برنامه نویسی برای اندروید رو شروع کنم ولی نه با سی شارپ !


برای برنامه‌نویسی اندروید علاوه بر جاوا و سی‌شارپ گزینه‌های خیلی بیشتری هست.. اگه مایل بودی در مورد برنامه‌نویسی اندروید با Qt، PySide، Apache Cordova و PhoneGap جستجو کن. البته هیچ‌کدوم از اینا جاوا نیستن، ولی به هرحال شاید اگه باشون آشنا شی خوشت بیاد.



> مسیر پیش رو چیه ؟!


خب چون سی‌شارپ‌کار هستی اول این رو بگم که جاوا رو اصلا با سی‌شارپ مقایسه نکن. چارچوب‌های موجود در جاوا خیلی خیلی بیشتر و گسترده‌تر از دات‌نت هستن.. این هم جذابه و به همین نسبت هم برنامه‌نویسا رو از جاوا فراری می‌ده.
نکتهٔ دیگه اینکه خیلیا هدفشون برنامه‌نویسی اندرویده و بی‌توجه به اینکه چقدر جاوا می‌دونن سریع می‌رن سراغ برنامه‌نویسی اندروید و نتیجه‌ش رو هم می‌شه دید. از نظر من بهتره به خوبی روی جاوا و خصوصا Java SE مسلط بشی و بعد بری سراغ اندروید.
جدای از بحث جاوا، اگر با قالب‌های برپایهٔ XML هم غریبه‌ای، از همین الان باشون آشتی کن!

و یه کتاب خوب یا یه بستهٔ آموزشی خوب تهیه کن و شروع کن به آموزش.  :چشمک: 
موفق باشی.

----------

